# 2014 Motherboard RMA Rate (new update from Hardware.fr)



## Twinto (Nov 12, 2014)

well, just want to share this infomation from Hardware.fr
Hardware.fr normaly update the new RMA rate every half year (I guess)
you can check the original info at following link
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/927-2/cartes-meres.html
(well, it's French)

and I did spend little time to translate to English,

==========================================
*- Gigabyte 2.51% (against 2.02%)
- MSI 2.65% (against 2.60%)
- ASUS 2.86% (against 2.31%)
- ASRock 2.99% (against 2.27%)*

As in the previous period there was an increase in the return rate for defeated motherboards. As builders can see their rates increase, even if it's mild manner MSI. This allows him to move from 4th to 2nd place, exchanged positions with ASRock, Gigabyte remaining head. Different manufacturers are generally quite similar.
Among the models sold more than 100 units (those sold less than 200 units are to return in italics), the five models which has returned most are:
- 8.80% ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
- 8.05% ASRock AD2550B-ITX
- 7.93% + ASRock Extreme4 FM2A88M
- ASRock 970 Extreme3 7.25% R2.0
- 7.20% ASUS Maximus Extreme VI
- 5.95% 970 ASRock Pro3 R2.0
- 5.93% MSI Z87I
- 5.56% Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
- ASRock 990FX Extreme3 5.26%
- 5.06% ASUS Maximus Formula VI
- 5.05% ASRock FM2A55M-VG3

The Rampage IV Extreme was already in pole position there 6 months. Indeed, given its positioning is probably subject to more stress on the part of users, however, the rate is very high. Other cards do not have that excuse. Note the presence of three ASRock AM3 + models with power stages to 4 stages a little lighter.
Ranked by chipset, the return rate for failure is
- 3.41% Z87
- 3.17% H87
- 2.83% B85
- 1.71% H81
- 3.55% 990
- 3.80% 970
- 2.55% A88X / A85X
- 2.52% A78 / A75
- 2.92% A58 / A55

Intel the largest failure rate is logically the chipset the more upscale, which allows overclocking. The rates obtained by the manufacturer on Z87:
*- Gigabyte 2.18%
- MSI 3.22%
- ASUS 3.67%
- ASRock 4.25%*

Gigabyte is the only one to get a smaller Z87 on its overall rate of return rate. In detail these are the rate of return for the Z87 motherboards (more than 100 sales, italic between 100 and 200 sales)
- 7.20% ASUS Maximus Extreme VI
- 5.93% MSI Z87I
- 5.06% ASUS Maximus Formula VI
- 4.76% Z87I ASUS-PRO
- ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 4.55% Killer
- 4.42% ASUS Maximus Gene VI
- 4.26% ASUS Z87-PRO
- ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 4.13%
- 3.65% MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
- 3.48% MSI Z87-G43 GAMING
- 3.37% ASUS Z87-A
- 3.29% ASUS Z87-K
- 2.17% ASUS Z87-PLUS
- 1.92% MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING
- 1.85% MSI Z87-G43
- 1.67% MSI Z87 G41 PC-Mate
- 1.39% Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
- 1.14% GRYPHON ASUS Z87
- ASRock Z87 PRO3 0.93%

And here it is for AM3 + motherboards based on AMD 990FX chipset, 990X and 970.
- ASRock 970 Extreme3 7.25% R2.0
- 5.95% 970 ASRock Pro3 R2.0
- 5.56% Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
- ASRock 990FX Extreme3 5.26%
- 3.31% ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z
- ASRock 970 Extreme4 3.60%
- ASUS M5A97 EVO 2.14% R2.0
- 1.82% Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
- ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX 1.71% R2.0

=================
well, as we can see, gigabyte still sit on the first place.
and for those days, we see lots of problem, question with Asus/Asrock motherboard,
either with their z97 and x99 mbs.
so it's not surprise they get 3rd and 4th place with the RMA Rate.
and believe or not, I think msi did well on the z97 and x99 platform
as we know, msi z77 get some problems, ppl always talk about the msi QC problem
but when z97 and x99 launched, it got big improvement with their QC and also the specs.

anyways, just for share


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow ive heard good things about ASRock, didnt expect this from them, good job Gigabyte though!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2014)

Websites need to learn how to format things for normal people to read. For everyone's consideration, non eye decimating data (I'll claim 30 minutes overtime and bill their site owner):


----------



## L1amrob (Nov 12, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> Wow ive heard good things about ASRock, didnt expect this from them, good job Gigabyte though!



Same here, I had couple of ASrock motherboards and they were rock stable and 0 issues.  
Not so sure how trustworthy is this report...


----------



## MSI Staff (Nov 13, 2014)

Except gigabyte, the etailer LDLC in France which quarterly reveals the statics does RMA service for the other 3 motherboard makers. 

That's why the number from 3 makers are higher than it.


----------



## Champ (May 6, 2015)

Found this old thread in google search. Good info here. I have an AsRock that is crap and they are not trying to take it back. I'm going team Gigabyte. I have a color scheme, so I have to change it all


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2015)

I wouldn't trust those charts or just one person that said that one brand is shit just because they had one bad board.
I trust Asrock boards and have used them for a few years, the RMA's are for one chipset and specific boards, most likely had the crap overclocked out of them and failed then were returned.


----------



## NC37 (May 6, 2015)

I've had both ASrock and Giga boards and honestly, the least issues came from Giga. The ASrock board I have now is good and all but the USB has never worked right. I get poor USB2.0 rates on all ports and USB3 ports don't even work properly when using a USB3 device. They promoted their Xfast USB so much that I now think it was ASrock's way of saying, their USB sucks so here is something that will try to give you stock speeds but still fails.

Before that I had another ASrock board years ago that died. It was clear back then there was a reason ASrock was Asus's budget bastard child. Course they changed some when they became their own company.

Not surprised by Giga's lower RMA. Dealt with them personally at their local facility. Better treatment for sure.


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I wouldn't trust those charts or just one person that said that one brand is shit just because they had one bad board.
> I trust Asrock boards and have used them for a few years, the RMA's are for one chipset and specific boards, most likely had the crap overclocked out of them and failed then were returned.



not just that, ASRock might of sold more boards than others too.  I have had more issue's with Gigabyte and MSI although mobo's are like HDD's to me.

And i know some one who has had 3 of those Sabertooths due to faulty USB ports.


----------



## Champ (May 6, 2015)

It was a phenomenal board before I started having issues. The tech was telling me it was other components, which are now gone and I still have issues. I thought I had dud 290s I sold on ebay and stated they may be bad. Of course, now I think I took a loss for nothing. I think the cards were just fine. That what the buyer said too.


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 6, 2015)

I have used ASUS and Gigabyte boards, and I have had nothing but failure with the Gigabytes. Also I have not had an ASUS board fail yet. My current ASUS motherboard is about 2 years, and 9 months old. (8/9/1012 according the the sticker the local PC store uses to date parts)


----------



## Vayra86 (May 6, 2015)

If you look at the 2014 RMA percentages, they are all so ridiculously close together that you really can't base any future purchases on it. They don't even deviate more than 0.5%.

Also unsurprisingly, overclockable chipsets suffer higher RMA rates.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 6, 2015)

More like crummy AM3+ VRMs fail a lot... I am pretty sure a huge portion of those 970 returns are dead VRMs. Noone even buys the MSI ones anymore lol

I am a bit surprised about the H81 ones though, in my experience they have not been great.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> More like crummy AM3+ VRMs fail a lot... I am pretty sure a huge portion of those 970 returns are dead VRMs. Noone even buys the MSI ones anymore lol
> 
> I am a bit surprised about the H81 ones though, in my experience they have not been great.



many vendors like Lenovo, HP, Acer uses Intel's H chipset bcs they don't need the OC feature and need some if not all of the features that the H chipset has that the Z don't.

Plus H chipset is cheaper to buy then the Z, so i guess that's also why the failure rate is lower then other chipsets bcs it's basic and not really have to do more then just run


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 6, 2015)

Maybe, but I don't think that OEMs very heavily use boards from these manufacturers, and I am pretty sure they don't RMA them so any failures from theirs would go to their own RMA centers not of the manufacturers listed here.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Maybe, but I don't think that OEMs very heavily use boards from these manufacturers, and I am pretty sure they don't RMA them so any failures from theirs would go to their own RMA centers not of the manufacturers listed here.



well HP is known for using re-branded Asus boards from time to time so who says that Asus don't get them back if there is anything from with them?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 6, 2015)

Maybe, but I would doubt they go as normal RMAs


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> More like crummy AM3+ VRMs fail a lot... I am pretty sure a huge portion of those 970 returns are dead VRMs. Noone even buys the MSI ones anymore lol


That would be poor design, not enough phases to handle the high power CPU's being used so they burn out, even though they advise power ratings and suitable CPU's. The blame comes back to the end user again.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 6, 2015)

Not in all cases. There were a lot of MSi boards that were advertised FX compatible, but the VRM was inadequate.


----------

